# Evil Dead Remake - neuer Red Band Trailer



## Colonel Faulkner (4. Januar 2013)

Red Band Trailer zum kommenden Remake des Horrorkultklassikers "Evil Dead" aka "Tanz der Teufel". 
Wird ja dann scheinbar ordentlich gesuppt werden - wer von euch wird es sich ebenfalls anschauen (sofern ohne Blessuren durch die Zensur kommend)?


----------



## Low (5. Januar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvDLWlxxcak&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Ja sieht echt krass aus


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Januar 2013)

An den zweiten Teil, der irgendwie nur ein verbeserter erster Teil ist, kommt eh nichts ran. Die Laugh-Scene hab ich bis heute nicht vergessen. Einfach geil.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pC_XT-HdBvE


----------

